# Bowfishing video



## creeksidelc (Mar 25, 2013)

I just finished making this last week.  Its some footage from last year and this spring.  Enjoy.


----------



## castandblast (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice, good editing. Wish winter would end! It snowed some here this morning and calling for more flurries tomorrow morning!


----------



## creeksidelc (Mar 25, 2013)

Yes, I've had enough of winter!  It should be warming up soon though.  Bowfishing is just not as fun when its cold...


----------



## castandblast (Mar 26, 2013)

agreed! I think the weather man got confused on what season it was. Duck season was hot, sunny, no wind, and a bad drought. The past week has finally been duck hunting weather, with water every where.


----------



## BigSwole (Mar 26, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing clete.

Pulled off the road and watched some ducks in a flooded field this morning.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Mar 27, 2013)

ha ha I think everybody uses that song on a bowfishing video I actually used it on 2 or 3 of mine


----------



## creeksidelc (Mar 27, 2013)

Yea, there is flooded fields and timber everywhere and we cant hunt it.  I wish duck season was still in but the next best thing is bowfishing so it will have to do till sept.  Maybe the water will keep coming and there will be more places to hunt come next season.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 29, 2013)

Not only do we have alot of water right now but weve got a huge number of ducks.  Nice vid by the way.


----------

